# Toxicity after 150mg of (19-norandrosta-4-9,diene-3,17-dione)????



## Tre (Mar 14, 2013)

I am aware that this PH version of Tren is non-methylated, but if one were to have substantial ancillaries on hand, as well as efficient cleansing products, how high of a dosage could you potentially use with a product such as the old 'CEL X-Tren' (19-norandrosta-4-9,diene-3,17-dione).

Just a burning question I've had for quite some time, many thanks. 

Cheers.


----------



## Tre (Mar 17, 2013)

Lololol wrong forum section I take it?

Woops... sorry.


----------

